# Chickens?



## Hedgian (Aug 18, 2014)

So come may I may be animal-sitting some chicks. I am not sure how many as of now but yeah. Only problem is I know zip about chickens. Can someone just tell me some basic info on them? Illnesses to watch for and such? They will most likely be kept in my brother's room which is right next to mine. (It's empty since he's off in college) they'll be staying in a coop thing that the person will be making (she doesn't have the chicks yet) only thing I'll have to do is feed and water them and occasionally change out the bedding. 
Some specific questions:

What illnesses should I watch out for and what are symptoms I can look for?: 
How often to change out bedding?: 
How often to feed?: 
Whats my limit on interactions?: 
What should I avoid doing?:


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

Check out the "backyard chickens" forum.. They have great info. I SO want chickens but they are illegal in my city. :/ 

As far as I know, people offer food / water continually and depending on the age of the chicks, you will need a heat lamp over part of their setup to keep them warm (I am not sure how long this is necessary though). 

I would change bedding frequently, I think most people that keep them in a coop either use deeper bedding and change once a week or less bedding and scrape / clean daily for smell (and that is outside). I'd just change it when smelly or if it gets too wet. 

I think handling them is good, but for only short time periods.

Good luck!


----------

